# Remote Camera Monitoring



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

can you be a little more specific? Price range?


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

Cameras should be the least of your concern, yes there are good and not not so good, really depends on what you are monitoring. Some cheaper cameras can and do work well with higher range quality lens and IR lighting.

As for remote monitoring, how are you planning on doing this? Through a DVR Computer card or a dedicated DVR with built in HHD and internet connection?

Need more info for sure.


----------



## wbg406 (Mar 27, 2008)

The application is for a construction company using it for their customers to look at the progress of their projects. This would definatley be internet based using Verizon Wireless service as there is no hard wire internet service available at the site as of yet. There was no mention of dvr or the ability to record anything. Verizon Wireless will provide an IP address to login to the camera remotely. They are looking for a camera that can provide the ability to pan left and right as well as zoom.


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

O.k - I would suggest using a single channel video server box hooked into a wireless network connection. Camera of choice for me would be a Vivotek PZ6114 IP Network PTZ Wireless Security Camera







. 

You really dont want to go through the problems associated with hosting the camera through an independant web based server, hence using the video server box.


----------



## wbg406 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks simmo - much appreciated


----------



## simmo (Dec 12, 2007)

No problem, glad to help out - if you need any other info on CCTV, networking cameras, or DVR's just post back.


----------

